# «Είδα μάτια πολλά»



## Theseus (Oct 9, 2017)

I have taken SBE's advice and am working through the lyrics of the six songs she recommended to me as models for imitation and good style. I have got to number five with no difficulty but now I'm well and truly stuck! I shall mark my queries, as I usually do, in bold:

Ένας νέος περνούσε μια μέρα
από μια γειτονιά φτωχική
στο κατώφλι της* έπαιρνε αγέρα* = was taking a breather
 μια πεντάμορφη μελαχροινή

*Ευθύς τρέλλα του ήρθε να κάνει
και σε λίγο καιρό της μηνά* = madness came upon me to make her pregnant [totally wrong, I know?!:blush:]
θα σε πάρω με στεφάνι
σύντροφό μου για παντοτινά

Γιά τα μάτια σου τα γαλανά και τα σκοτεινά

Είδα μάτια πολλά
γαλανά στη ζωή μου
να κοιτούν απαλά
και ν’ ανάβουν την ψυχή μου

μα τόσο μαγικά
*να μιλούν πιο γλυκά* = talking more sweetly
δεν είδα άλλα και τόσο μεγάλα
*στο λέω αληθινά* = I tell you in truth

Την επήρε και πήγαν *στα ξένα* =to foreign climes
και ταξίδεψαν σ’ όλη τη γη
μ’ αυτή δεν αγαπούσε κανένα
και τον άφησε μίαν αυγή

Τότε αυτος που είχε χτίσει παλάτια
στίς γωνιές της φτωχής γειτονιάς
Τραγουδούσε "τέτοια μάτια, 
αν τα χάσω θα γίνω φονιάς"

*Τραγουδούσε της όμορφης νιάς κι έκλαιγε ο ντουνιάς*! =he was singing of young beauty & the world was weeping.
Hardly a poetical translation with one disastrous attempt to make some sense. An excellent piece of homework, SBE. Perhaps C+.


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2017)

First of all, make your study on a better transcription:

Ένας νέος περνούσε μια μέρα
σε φτωχή γειτονιά μακρινή
στο κατώφλι της έπαιρνε αέρα
μια πεντάμορφη μελαχρινή.

Ευθύς τρέλα του ήρθε να κάνει
και σε λίγο καιρό της μηνά
«Θα σε πάρω με στεφάνι
σύντροφό μου για παντοτινά.

Για τα μάτια σου τα γαλανά
και τα σκοτεινά.

Είδα μάτια πολλά
γαλανά στη ζωή μου
να κοιτούν απαλά
και ν’ ανάβουν την ψυχή μου.

Μα τόσο μαγικά
να μιλούν πιο γλυκά
δεν είδα άλλα
και τόσο μεγάλα,
σ’ το λέω αληθινά».

Την επήρε και πήγαν στα ξένα
και ταξίδεψαν όλη τη γη
μ’ αυτή δεν αγαπούσε κανένα
και τον άφησε μίαν αυγή.

Τότε αυτός που είχε χάσει παλάτια
στις γωνιές της φτωχής γειτονιάς
τραγουδούσε «Τέτοια μάτια,
αν τα χάσω, θα γίνω φονιάς».

Τραγουδούσε της όμορφης νιας
κι έκλαιγε ο ντουνιάς.

«Είδα μάτια πολλά
γαλανά στη ζωή μου
να κοιτούν απαλά
και ν’ ανάβουν την ψυχή μου.

Μα τόσο μαγικά
να μιλούν πιο γλυκά
δεν είδα άλλα
και τόσο μεγάλα,
σ’ το λέω αληθινά».

Ένας νέος περνούσε μια μέρα
σε φτωχή γειτονιά μακρινή
στο κατώφλι της έπαιρνε αέρα
μια πεντάμορφη μελαχρινή.

Ευθύς τρέλα του ήρθε να κάνει
και σε λίγο καιρό της μηνά
«Θα σε πάρω με στεφάνι
σύντροφό μου για παντοτινά.

Για τα μάτια σου τα γαλανά
και τα σκοτεινά.


A. Madness came upon him to marry her (θα σε πάρω με στεφάνι).
B. He was singing *to* the young beauty and the whole world was weeping.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the better transcription, Earion, and your help. How exactly does μήνα fit in to the translation. Is there an idiom κάνω κάποιου μήνα; Or does the line mean literally 'in a short time to propose a date (for marriage) to her?


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2017)

Ευθύς τρέλλα του ήρθε να κάνει= He immediately wanted to do a foolish thing (to marry a stranger he had only seen from a distance)
Kαι σε λίγο καιρό της μηνά= και σε λίγο καιρο της έστειλε μήνυμα (μηνύω) and in a short time he sent her a message. Nowadays we would say και σε λίγο καιρό της μήνυσε (past tense, not present as in the example). 

Τραγουδούσε της όμορφης νιας He was singing to the beautiful young woman
κι έκλαιγε ο ντουνιάς. and the word was crying (with him)

Also read this.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks so much, SBE. To think I confused μήνα with μηνά! I need to look at those accents some time'! The composition in so short a time of Ζητάτε να σας πω is almost unbelievable and the fact that the big hit song είδα μάτια πολλά, song written by Attik, was written for his old flame (who later got married to another) adds poignancy to both songs. Thanks for pointing me in the direction I have taken. One song to translate of the six you gave me and a treasure trove of songs also. My scanty memories of Patras are having some substance added to them!:)


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2017)

I think that Zητάτε να σας πω is so simple and so evocative. 
Unfortunately, retro music has been much maligned as "non-Greek", "inauthentic", "bourgeois music" etc etc, in contrast to say rembetico of the same period. But the truth is that that's what people were listening to and that's what one heard on the radio (or shall I say wireless?). My Athenian grandmother had a small collection of gramophone records of the period (and the gramophone to match), and the collection included waltzes, tangos, folk and some light rembetico/ folk combination. Because that's what people listened to in the 30s and 40s.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2017)

Ηere's some more homework






























(οf course Sofia Vembo is in a category of her own)


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2017)

So here's a last one.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 11, 2017)

Ρεζεντα I have found is exceedingly difficult. I shall give it another try in the morning. I shall have to sleep. This is the version I'm working on:-


Δεν ήρθα χτες να σ'ανταμώσω. 
Ειν’ παγωνιά πολλή.
Το βράδυ εχιόνιζε τόσο κι έτρεμα σαν το πουλί.

Αυτά η άμυαλη του λέει κι εκείνος σαν παιδί 
με πόνο κλαίει, στο δάκρυ πλέει 
και σαν τρελός τραγουδεί. 

Αν όμως Ρεζεντά, σε χρονιές περασμένες και λησμονημένες δε μου λες γιατί
μικρή μου Ρεζεντά με φοβίζει το χιόνι. 
Μια βραδιά δεν ήρθες μόνη Ρεζεντά, Ρεζεντά.

Ηχούν μες στο μυαλό μου ντέφια, 
είπες για λόγο ποιον, 
δεν είμαι απόψε για κέφια, μη μου ζητήσεις να πιω. 

Με τέτοια λόγια αυτή τον σφάζει κι αυτός σε μια γωνιά 
ποτήρια αδειάζει , μα ξάφνου αλλάζει 
και τραγουδεί μ’ απονιά.

Κακιά μου Ρεζεντά, αφού πια ξεχασμένα όλα ειν’ για σένα, 
τη δική μου ωιμέτη φλόγα Ρεζεντά, το ποτήρι θα σβήσει 
κι άντε αλλού να βρεις μεθύσι Ρεζεντά, Ρεζεντά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2017)

Stixoi.gr has several mistakes in the lyrics of this song. 
In any case, the story is that Reseda (like the flower) tells the singer that she did not come to see him because it was too cold. He despairs, then realises she is playing with him and declares that he is no longer interested in her. 
Try this version





Αλλ' όμως Ρεζεντά, (However Reseda)
_σε χρονιές περασμένες 
και λησμονημένες_, (I never understood why it mentions past _years_, but these are not the most refined lyrics)
δε μου λες γιατί. (you are not telling me why= you are not telling the truth)
Μικρή μου Ρεζεντά 
με φοβίζει το χιόνι. (με φοβίζει το χιόνι = he is worried about her excuse)
Μια βραδιά δεν ήρθες μόνη (δεν ήρθες ούτε μία μόνο βραδιά)
Ρεζεντά, Ρεζεντά.

Ηχούν μες στο μυαλό μου ντέφια, 
είπες για λόγο ποιον, (είπες για ποιόν λόγο)
δεν είμαι απόψε για κέφια, 
μη μου ζητήσεις να πιω. (Reseda has a headache, is in a bad mood and does not wish to join him for a drink, which I think is code for other forms of entertainment)

Με τέτοια λόγια αυτή τον σφάζει,
κι αυτός σε μια γωνιά 
ποτήρια αδειάζει,
μα ξάφνου αλλάζει 
και τραγουδεί μ’ απονιά.

Κακιά μου Ρεζεντά, 
αφού πια ξεχασμένα 
όλα ειν’ για σένα, (αφού τα έχεις ξεχάσει όλα)
τη δική μου, ωιμέ, 
τη φλόγα, Ρεζεντά, 
το ποτήρι θα σβήσει (το ποτήρι θα σβήσει τη δική μου φλόγα)
κι άντε αλλού να βρεις μεθύσι (again, code for etc etc)
Ρεζεντά, Ρεζεντά.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for all this help, SBE. My homework is enjoyable, if often a challenge. (I've flagged elsewhere a query if the lyrics of another song Έμπαινε Χάρρυ μου, έμπαινε Χάρρυ μου 
έμπαινε, έμπαινε βρε παλικάρι μου…
are available. I loved Τζιν,τζιν, τζιν.)
I shall do you the honours of an attempted full translation this evening. I'm doing a bit of part time teaching this pm. Wednesday is my busy day but I had to say thank you.first before lesson prep.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 12, 2017)

For SBE.

"I came yesterday to meet you;
*But* there was a hard frost:
In the evening it snowed so much and I was trembling like a bird."

So this foolish girl tells him and like a child 
he sobs with grief in floods of tears
and sings like a madman.

"But however, my little Reseda, in years gone by and forgotten,
You haven't _always_ told the truth;
'This snow excuse' dismays me;
You didn't even turn up for just one night.
Reseda, Reseda."

"You told me why: "My head is throbbing', (lit. '_cymbals are sounding in my brain_')
"I don't feel like coming out tonight;
Don't ask me out for a drink".

With words like these she slays him,
And hiding away in a corner he downs his drink:
Suddenly he changes and sings with a cold heart.

"You might have forgotten everythinge, Reseda,
But I won't forget what you have done!
Drink, alas! will put out my flame:
So go elsewhere to get drunk!"

I've been a bit free with the Greek and tried to put it into English rather than out of Greek. But I await your comments and corrections.:)


----------



## Theseus (Oct 13, 2017)

I see I have mistranslated κακιά. It seems here to correspond to the earlier Μικρή μου Ρεζεντά. So the translation is simply: 'My evil Reseda, since you have forgotten everything'....κτλ.

My evil Reseda,
Since you have forgotten everything
Drink, alas! will put out my flame:
So _you can_ go elsewhere to get drunk!"


----------

